# Ashbel Green on the sum and substance of the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 20, 2020)

That all mankind being, by reason of sin, in a lost and helpless state, and exposed to everlasting misery, God our heavenly Father, so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life; That Christ Jesus was this Son of God, who most willingly undertook the work of our redemption, came from heaven to earth on this most benevolent errand, assumed human nature into a personal union with his own divine nature, and thus became God and man, the fit mediator between the parties to be reconciled in the great concern of man’s salvation: ...

For more, see Ashbel Green on the sum and substance of the gospel.


----------

